# Minting 101



## gxsaurav (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, Linux Mint 4.0 booted here & I installed it without screwing my partition & Windows installation, but due to fear I did not select to install the GRUB bootloader during installation.

Now, I can't boot (obviously). So, I need to install GRUB in the same partition where Linux is installed, a 7 GB ext3 partition. I have the LiveCD, what should I do? I can reinstall whole linux but i don't want to do it all....

does grub comes as an installable application?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 29, 2007)

Download Super GRUB Boot Disk from *supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ . It hopefully will do the trick.

PS : Wait for the experts to delve in, maybe they might suggest easier methods


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Well, Linux Mint 4.0 booted here & I installed it without screwing my partition & Windows installation, but due to fear I did not select to install the GRUB bootloader during installation.
> 
> Now, I can't boot (obviously). So, I need to install GRUB in the same partition where Linux is installed, a 7 GB ext3 partition. I have the LiveCD, what should I do? I can reinstall whole linux but i don't want to do it all....
> 
> does grub comes as an installable application?


well leave is you can't use it, still if you wanna try then


> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager.
> Lost grub after installing windows: *help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows -
> Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: *help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> but due to fear I did not select to install the GRUB bootloader during installation.




 
its not a Bomb that will expload with you plug the wrong wire
no matter which os you use
this is the biggest hurdle in getting the os installed.
i myself had lost data once while installing win 98 thats was around 3yrs back & but i made sure it was the last time
A man always learns from his mistakes. you can also use partion magic to do this.
is also has a presentable in which you can know what os uses what kinds of partions


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 29, 2007)

this is what I used to reinstall grub from livecd after installing windows.

1.boot from livecd

2.open terminal

3.Type the following commands in terminal:

   sudo grub (press enter)
   find /boot/grub/stage1 (press enter)
   //the terminal will show you an output here like '(hdx,y)',note down the values of           x and y//
   root (hdx,y)
   setup(hdx)
   quit
   reboot   (or reboot manually)


hope this helps but wait for some expert opinion.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, Linux is installed & booting fine now using EasyBCD & NeoGRUB.

I don't mind installaing packages, so...well...that's not a problem. Right now i m configuring the apps one by one. First up is user interface & skins. 

Compiz Fusion is good, but slow. Once booted, Mint automatically told me to install a restricted driver for my graphics card which I did.

My monitor is running only at 1024X768 at 75 Hz & not 85 Hz. How to fix this?

I m looking for a dark blackish theme for Mint. Any recomendations? In case of Icons, is there something like Vista icons (Familier to me) or full tango icons for system (they are recognisable)

Is there any password manager for Linux?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

edit ur xorg.conf file

Probabaly it will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

open it using 



> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> or
> 
> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf


and post it here

for eyecandy


> www.gnomelook.org
> 
> or
> 
> www.kdelook.org



for password manager



> *www.cyberciti.biz/tips/personal-password-manager-linux-windows-os-x.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I selected 1024X768 at 75 Hz & rebooted, now everything is screwed up. I m getting curropt graphics.

I can boot into recovery mode, can i revart the driver back or something like system restore?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

boot into recovery console

edit xorg.conf file


> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Btw wasnt the distro working fine with 1024x768@75Hz earlier ?

There is nothing like system restore (as linux dont hav registries), though backup files r save d everytime u change something with system config.

Other oprion you can try is:
1) Input these commands(ls is like dir in DOS, it displays the content of the directory)


> ls /etc/X11


 2) see if there are some file named similar to xorg.conf 
    e.g. xorg.conf.1 or xorg.conf.2 (these are backup files)
3) rename one of them to xorg.conf by using command


> sudo mv xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf


 4) turn off PC 


> init 0


 5) restart and see if things work fine


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

system restore in WIndows doesn't depend on registry.

Anyway, installing again is better then banging my head cos I only configured pidgin & nothing else. I just reinstalled.

SO, which drive for my nvidia card should I install now? There is Envy in system tools section of Mint Menu. SHould I install using Envy or manually download the driver from nvidia.com? If I use ENvy, will it download the same driver from nvidia.com which i was going to download manually?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

try it, u will save 30 minutes and learn something.

Use envy script to install Nvidia driver, not sure if the version will be same.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> system restore in WIndows doesn't depend on registry.



then how will it keep track of bloated registry due to installed softwares ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

nah...I don't wanna learn anything. I just want to do my work. 

Just installed MInt again, & the first thing i m doing right now is installing latest drivers using ENvy. C Ya in a while

OK, envy is installed & I was able to set my X.org to use nvidia drivers using nvidia-xconfig. My monitor is working at 1024X768 at 85 Hz & i can use Compiz too. 

Now going to use the MIntUpdate & leaving it on over night. Installing everything except for CUPS as I don't have printer.C Ya all tomorrow

Ok, I have decided that I won't be making my Linux MInt into a Mac, if I wanted that I can simply use Mac OS X. I m gonna use Linux like Linux..

Anyway, I m back to Bea skin, with bea icons & window borders. I uninstalled emerald as I won't be needing it.

SO next up, I need widgets. WHat's the equivalent software in Linux


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Read the screenlets section of this guide.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74018

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

OK one problem now. When I click on the "Quit" icon on the Mint Menu, the system hangs & I have to shut down usign the power button on my CPU manually.

Installing screenlets now.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a problem with Ati drivers.
Do you have an Ati card too?

Anyways read this.Might help.
*linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=1964&p=12679

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Screenlets installed. SO far I have installed only 2, rest I will install lalter.

Going out now, c ya in evening.



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Looks like a problem with Ati drivers.
> Do you have an Ati card too?
> 
> Anyways read this.Might help.
> ...


No, I got a nVidia geforce 6600gt agp with 256 MB RAM

Just came home. 

I unsinstalled Emerald, as I don't need it. I m using the default Bea theme with bea icons & cursors now.

I solved the power problem, looks like I disabled the "Power manager" service from starting up.

I installed screenlets & gdesklets don't have such good widgets anyway. If I could run Yahoo WIdget engine in Linux, I would have.

Ok so now, let's configure apps one by one. Pidgin is compleately configred cos I have used it in WIndows also. Good thing about MInt is that it came with flash player & JAVA Runtime preinstalled but here are 2 problems.

1) Installed version of firefox is 2.0.0.6 & this is the latest version in SYnaptic. However firefox 2.0.0.10 came few days back. On the website, I only get a tar.gz file of firefox to download.

2) How to download & install the latest Java runtime.?


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I installed screenlets & gdesklets don't have such good widgets anyway. If I could run Yahoo WIdget engine in Linux, I would have.


Have you looked here?
*www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=165



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) Installed version of firefox is 2.0.0.6 & this is the latest version in SYnaptic. However firefox 2.0.0.10 came few days back. On the website, I only get a tar.gz file of firefox to download.


Firefox 2.0.0.10 is already in the ubuntu repositories.
A friend of mine installed it yesterday.
Have u tried updating through synaptic?


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 2) How to download & install the latest Java runtime.?




```
sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
```

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

When i search in synaptic, it shows firefox 20.0.6 as latest. I tried reloading the list too.

I have download the tar.gz file from mozilla.com. How to use it?


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

The tar.gz package is meant for linux distro's that dont have native packages to install firefox from.
To use it , all you need to do is extract the archive and run firefox.
But, it wont update the existing firefox on your system,
I'd say ,wait a few days till the package is updated on the repository or get the ubuntu deb and install it,
Coz ubuntu and mint are compatible.

Here's the ubuntu deb if u'r intrested,
*security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1.7.10.1_i386.deb

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

Is you want the latest packages then then you can also enable Release candidate updates too
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/8418/screenshotsoftwaresourcqv3.th.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I just upgraded my firefox using Ubuntuzilla script. NOw running 2.0.0.10 & installing add ons in it.

One problem in firefox, font rendering is way worse compared to 2.0.0.6...why is that?

ANd hey, I need some download manager for firefox like Orbit downloader in WIndows. Fx's default downloader sux


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ font problem is buggin me too i have swtiched back to windows only coz of ff's fonts


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I downloaded gwget, so far it seems to work fine with firefox & flashgot. 

I downloaded that deb package for firefox but when i try to install it, it says "A later version is already installed"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, I don't find any problems with fonts on my system (I've posted screenshots in the other thread). Of corz I've tweaked them (as Manan did). But I fail to see why are you guys facing the problem.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I m only getting problem in Firefox 2.0.0.10, the one I installed via Ubuntuzilla. REvarted back to 2.0.0.6

Installed Pidgin 2.3 using the packages available at getdeb.net. Works fine.

SO far only Pidgin & my desktop is configure properly, How to get latest firefox?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

Fonts are not an issue


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

that kinda display for fonts within the browser im getting only on windows and os x but not in ubuntu


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Enough of configuring for today, I need to do timepass now so back to Windows.

So far, Pidgin, & Firefox are properly configured. Except for the latest version of firefox.

Next up will be a music player. I don't like amarok & have installed Exaile & Rythembox. Will talk about those later.

Hey, which icons are those in Ubuntu by default? Tango?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

No, Human ones, as are the other elements.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok...I want to change all icons in my system from whatever i m using to Tango icons, how can i do that?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

create a ".icons" folder in home directory
(it may be already created)

Just press CTRL + H in home directory to see hidden .icons folder.

Extract any icon theme or cursor theme to this directory .

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2385/2076046772_c3b26d1389.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I know about that folder, but where to get tango icons for full system. ON GNomelooks.org, it's all scattered.

I m on linux now


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

is this the one u looking for:
*art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150

Post some screenies of those icons

*art.gnome.org/themes/icon/


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I will pass that, configuring icons is a lengthy task it seems. I m leaving the UI part for later.

OK,...so next apps is a Music player. Exaile hangs when playing some files from the NTFS partition, while rythembox didn't even import all the wma's.

what codec packs I should Install? All my videos play fine


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2076082648_152aabe98f.jpg

ffmpeg will be enuf to play wma and wav.

No idea abt Rhythmbox not importing WMA, my collection is only mp3 and ogg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

Install the *tango-icon-theme* and *tango-icon-theme-extras* packages (via Synaptic, or apt-get) and choose the icon theme via the Appearance applet (System > Pref. > Appear.)

P.s. for playing Windows exclusive crap, install *w32codecs* or *w64codecs* as per your current architecture. You might need to setup medibuntu repositories for that.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> what codec packs I should Install? All my videos play fine


just click: *Click me*
also you need w32codecs
Codecs

[edit] btw you are on mint, so there should be codecs installed by default:S


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I just installed FFMpeg. All the TV rips play fine.

I removed exaile & rhythmbox & back to amarock. It's not the best UI but atleast it plays all my music files. I just start it, play music & minimize to system tray.

Music player configured. Video player is  totem, also configured.

Next up is my phone. I need a phone manager by which I can read SMS, Phonebook of my K750i over bluetooth or datacable. Send SMS, transfer files etc


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> just click: *Click me*
> also you need w32codecs
> Codecs
> 
> [edit] btw you are on mint, so there should be codecs installed by default:S



codecs link is not working form me.

wma, wav and HD wmv  are working fine


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Garry, benefit of Mint is that media files play better then Ubuntu.

Guys, Phone...bluetooth..imav where r u


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> codecs link is not working form me.
> 
> wma, wav and HD wmv  are working fine


*help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I searched bluetooth in synaptic & installing all the packages. How to find if my dongle is working or not?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Garry, benefit of Mint is that media files play better then Ubuntu.
> 
> Guys, Phone...bluetooth..imav where r u




so why are you installing codecs then



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> codecs link is not working form me.



you need mediubuntu repo enabled


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Install the package gammu and wammu for your phone to work, also install the bluetooth support files I mentioned in iMav's thread.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I searched bluetooth in synaptic & installing all the packages. How to find if my dongle is working or not?


first check it its deteched by linux for or not
by

```
lspci
```


```
dmesg
```

Ps: if you can't understand, post it here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ Don't worry about that. 99% dongles use the common chipsets which are supported by Linux and if your dongle is not supported you are probably 1 in 100000!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Don't worry about that. 99% dongles use the common chipsets which are supported by Linux and if your dongle is not supported you are probably 1 in 100000!!!


still why take chances


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

GR8, my phone worked for 2 mins over bluetooth. I was able to browser my phone & card memory but then it stopped working & i get an error. This one...

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/4195/screenshotzp8.png


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ dwnld the packages infra gave ... i was getting the same error the error stopped thanx to infra but i still cant send files


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

I connected the phone via data cable & Wammu is working. But it is unable to retrive my "Phone contact", but it can easily read my SIM contact & SMS. I get a timeout error in wammu when i try to retrive phone contacts

I downloaded all the packages possible for bluetooth, still the same problem.

Also like I said before Amarok is the only media player which is able to play all my music fine. I tried banshee but it doesn't play many files saying "No codec". Bacshee is native to GNome that's why I wanted to use that

@ Gary, 

Linux is able to detect my bluetooth adapter & my phone. I just can't browse the phone anymore


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

> I connected the phone via data cable & Wammu is working. But it is unable to retrive my "Phone contact", but it can easily read my SIM contact & SMS. I get a timeout error in wammu when i try to retrive phone contacts



What phone do you have . I would kill to get this working on my Nokia 6681  .


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

SE K750i

I am unable to fix the bluetooth problem. With datacable i m able to transfer files but not able to send SMS etc using Wammu.

I installed the tango themes for GNome & Firefox. There was a new skin, Darklooks which is good but if I use it then Mint menu looses all it's colours.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> SE K750i
> 
> I am unable to fix the bluetooth problem. With datacable i m able to transfer files but not able to send SMS etc using Wammu.
> 
> I installed the tango themes for GNome & Firefox. There was a new skin, Darklooks which is good but if I use it then Mint menu looses all it's colours.



Ah for sending files you might want to take a look and see if you have the package gnome-vfs-obexftp. By the way before you send files Open applications > Accessories > Bluetooth File Shareing  (Something with a blue antenna icon  Im on a Win system at an internet cafe so IM nto sure if it was called that. Then try sending files from/and to the phone  )   

Hope this helps.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

gnome-vfs-obexftp is installed,  double checked.

Even with that bluetooth icons, i m unable to browse my phone over bluetooth. When I try to send files, my phone is unable to detect the computer

Any ACDSee like photo manager for linux?

Enough of configuring. I m working since the last 2 days & haven't even been able to configure 10% of the system. Gnome sux. Period.

I m getting Kubuntu, atleast in KDE things work


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Any ACDSee like photo manager for linux?





> KuickShow ( *kuickshow.sourceforge.net/ )
> ShowImg ( *www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/ )
> Gwenview ( *gwenview.sourceforge.net/ )
> GQview ( *gqview.sourceforge.net/ )
> Eye of GNOME ( *www.gnome.org/projects/eog/ )


get more programs *www.linuxalt.com/


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> gnome-vfs-obexftp is installed,  double checked.
> 
> Even with that bluetooth icons, i m unable to browse my phone over bluetooth. When I try to send files, my phone is unable to detect the computer
> 
> ...


 u can get picasa for linux, search a bit
*picasa.google.com/linux/download.html

F-spot manager is another in the breed.

For simple pic viewing GThumb is best, its like irfanview.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaa Gnome hardly has anything . I want to switch to KDE.

There is a Linux Mint DVD of 1.05 GB & in synaptic KDE is 282 MB. Is there a way to download some big package for later use? So that if I reinstall Linux I can reinstall KDE Using that.

Downloading Picasa right now. I am familier with Picasa so might be helpful


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaa Gnome hardly has anything . I want to switch to KDE.
> 
> There is a Linux Mint DVD of 1.05 GB & in synaptic KDE is 282 MB. Is there a way to download some big package for later use? So that if I reinstall Linux I can reinstall KDE Using that.
> 
> Downloading Picasa right now. I am familier with Picasa so might be helpful


download it now using synaptic & and then save on cd though Aptoncd


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Can he run kdebluetooth? it has a much better GUI than struggling through all this. I guess if its available in Kubuntu, you can install it in Ubuntu too.


*www.osnews.com/img/kbluetooth.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, if I installed KDE, then how do I switch to KDE & remove GNome?

I backed up my cache folder, & reinstalling Mint. How do I download KDE 4 RC1? KDE when searched in Synaptic shows only 3.5.

Or should I get Kubuntu?

What should I do? Switch to KDE cos it has more features or reinstall & give mint another try. I just hate crystal icons of KDE Now


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

You do not have to install full KDE to make kdebluetooth work. You can see the dependency list here
Just see if you can find kdebluetooth package in your synaptic. You may have to add Kubuntu repositories, am not too sure about that. Once you find the package Synaptic will take care of dependencies.

Now as for the look in KDE you can see mine. Offcourse its Open SuSE, but KDE on ubuntu would look similar with that theme
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/1706/kdejd6.th.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

well...if i can somehow install KDE 4 RC1 On my LInux Mintm let me know. However it seems like downloading Mint KDE Edition is a better idea...

anyway, just reinstalled Mint with GNome, will download Kubuntu in night.

Downloading KDEBluetooth right now


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

I really do not understand what you are trying to do.
 May the force be with you


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

abe i m confused


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

Just install KDEbluetooth with the deps in Synaptic for the time being


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^yay mulitasker you're seriously messing up things.


why are you downloading KDE 4 RC1?KDE 4 is pretty buggy as of now,I have kubuntu cd and I cudn't stand it more than a few hours so stick to gnome as of now or download any previous version of KDE.

BTW gnome is 10 times better than KDE in my opinion.easy to use and gets the job done.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Just install KDEbluetooth with the deps in Synaptic for the time being


 he doesnt want kdebluetooth he wants kde in place of gnome for the desktop


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

sudo aptitude install kde

sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
it will take more than 200MB

*www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde

*help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> he doesnt want kdebluetooth he wants kde in place of gnome for the desktop


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

Aaaa...this is what I hate in Linux. So many things, so much confusion...Mac OS X rox, there is only one way to do things in it. The jobs way...

Allright, fine..since KDE 4 RC1 is buggy, I got linux mint bare now wih my old var/cache/apt folder.

Just installed Pidgin 2.3 & Picasa again, & placed my old firefox profile folder back, so I m back to square 0...

c ya in a while, working on vista right now


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Gnome is simple.but kde may suit him more.it got all customization options and all


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^but kde 4 is very buggy! I mean it gets corrupted pretty soon and then he would b*tch about that.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont have these mobile phones with higher functionality.still bluetooth works fine afaik in Gnome.i think some service is needed to be enabled for bluetooth to work  go to system>admin>services and enable bluetooth
*www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_p2
*www.howtoforge.com/fedora8-bluetooth-wammu-mobile-phone


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Aaaa...this is what I hate in Linux. So many things, so much confusion...Mac OS X rox, there is only one way to do things in it. The jobs way...



If you stick to Synaptic there will be no confusion. No one asked you to download anything and compile, in case you have done that already on your own. Else there is *no confusion*


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

inviting trouble yourself & then say "trouble why you have come?"


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

After reinstallation...

My prefered Photo Manager = Picasa

Music Player = Amarok

Video player = Totem

IM = Pidgin

Browser = Firefox

Download manager = GWget

Used envy to install latest drivers for nvidia

I tried compiz configuration...gosh it has soooo many options I don't even understand.

Bluetooth file browsing is back in action. Trying to configure wammu now


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

no offense meant saurav, u and imav pull off thread so long with basic probs by this time thousands of other users might have installed Distros with full configuration & would have already started working on it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

What can I say, i m a linux noob

Anyway, I found the bluetooth problem, it's about hot to turn off bluetooth in computer. In my case once my phone is paired with MInt, I m able to view the contents as a file browser but if i disable bluetooth in my phone then next time i have ti re-pair it with computer entering pass key again....

any solution.? How to turn off bluetooth in Linux? In WIndows I could just right click on the bluetooth icons in system tray & select "Turn off bluetooth"

I wish I could run My Phone explorer in LInux. Wammu is soooooo inferior & nascent.

Enough for today, going to windows now


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

unmounting should do both


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, looks like my age old verdict still stands true. *Linux is good but it's not a threat to Windows with such inferior apps & features compared to Windows Counterpart.*

Linux itself is just a kernel, & when it comes to out of the box experience at first boot, then yeah...it is better then Windows as it comes with Pidgin, OpenOffice, inbuilt archiver etc, however tell me a single person who uses his computer without installing any 3rd party application.?

Once we start installing 3rd party application on Windows & Linux, then only we can get work done. In this scenario so far *Windows is indeed much better then Linux cos the feature set of Windows Apps is far superior to Linux apps.*

In Windows I use Acdsee 9, Picasa is also there on Windows & Linux but no where close to ACDSee when it comes to doing real work.

Music & Video player = WMP11 & Winamp. If I forget the looks, then Amarok & Totem are good enough. I just play my music playlist & minimize Winamp or Amarok to tray. Good thing I haven't tried the library feature of Amarok yet.

IM = Yahoo Messenger 9 beta/Google Talk/WL messenger, with webcam. Pidgin is there on Linux but good only for text chat. If Pidgin can support file transfer & webcam then I would switch to pidgin even on Windows.

Browser = Pimped up IE7. In Linux Mint there was only Firefox by default. Well, personal choice...but both are equally good.

Download manager = Orbit downloader. GWGet sux...doesn't stand a chance in front of mature download manager of Windows. Period.

Bluetooth File transfer in Linux is useless unless u install all those packages. In Vista atleast I can send & recieve files out of the box without installing any application. Once I install Bluesoliel 5 then it is a complete different story, trust me..Linux has nothing which even remotely compared to Bluesoliel.

Waamu is like a stone age application for Mobile Phones compared to MyPhoneExplorer. I tried Wammu a lot so i can like give the developer a 100% rewrite advice. It took 10 mins to connect over bluetooth to my phone & 5 mins over cable.

Compiz-Fusion has so many options that I was masmarised . Anyway, it is good to impress my gf, that is it. Nothing productive at all. 

Oh! & trust me, Compiz uses the GPU to accelerate rendering but not draw it. The alt+Tab thumbnails & taskbar thumbnails in compiz had alliased fonts & curroption all over. Compiz has a long way to go to be as responsive & stable as Aero for sure.

Speed of Linux, well...it's as fast as Windows for me. I want to know how to make my system fast? Can i recompile the kernel & applications? If yes then how to

That's all I have tried so far...more to come.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^no wonder been waiting for this to come.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> That's all I have tried so far...more to come.


Thank you for your verdict. Plz spare us.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Well...didn't wanted to compare but then again, I had to reinstall 3 times so far. I m really missing a system restore or GUI safe mode in Linux. If anything goes wrong, I don't have safe mode to fix it....how can I say Linux is better when it doesn't even provide basic requirements.

It's not wrong to say that using Windows & Mac is a far better experience due to the extensive feature set & application support compared to Linux. Just tell me, other then Picasa is there any Photo Manager for linux which is remotely a threat to ACDSee? I tried 5 image viewers so far

The problem of Codecs etc which started with Ubuntu 7.04 which I tried last is solved in Mint. It played all my files, although I had to use Amarok for music which isn't a GNome app. I m downloading Kubuntu, I hope that is better out of the box.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Well...didn't wanted to compare but then again, I had to reinstall 3 times so far. I m really missing a system restore or GUI safe mode in Linux. If anything goes wrong, I don't have safe mode to fix it....how can I say Linux is better when it doesn't even provide basic requirements.


 Dude, trust me of all the people who use Ubuntu only you seem to haf some "exotic" problems! You haf a "safe mode". Its called "recovery mode".



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It's not wrong to say that using Windows & Mac is a far better experience due to the extensive feature set & application support compared to Linux. Just tell me, other then Picasa is there any Photo Manager for linux which is remotely a threat to ACDSee? I tried 5 image viewers so far


 Will you tell all of us what features does Picasa/F-Spot miss that ACDSee has which a normal user uses?

This is ACDSee's page: *store.acdsee.com/store/acd/DisplayHomePage/Locale.en_US/Currency.USD

Kindly point me to any link which says: $0!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I m downloading Kubuntu, I hope that is better out of the box.


 Don't bother 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Oh! & trust me, Compiz uses the GPU to accelerate rendering but not draw it.


 I would like to know more about it as this is news for me. Haf any sources to backup your claim? I would appreciate if you point me to somewhere where it says so.

If you haf any more queries then fire up. People would be glad to help


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

lol...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

> Its called "recovery mode".


 
Like I said before, it's not a GUI mode. This is the year 2007, we need a GUI mode.



> Kindly point me to any link which says: $0!


 
Even if I take Irfanview....that will beat anything Linux has. Picasa is a god send app on Linux.


----------



## vish786 (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can i recompile the kernel & applications? If yes then how to


normal installation is taking so much time for you.... recompile kernel & apps will take ages. So better forget recompiling whole stuff & concentrate more on running normal Ubuntu first.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

rofl@recompiling kernel.can't believe!!

OMG more hilarious stuff coming!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> rofl@recompiling kernel.can't believe!!


i need a noob tutorial for it



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> normal installation is taking so much time for you.... recompile kernel & apps will take ages. So better you forget recompiling whole stuff & concentrate more on running normal Ubuntu first.


go easy way GX, windows calling u


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Like I said before, it's not a GUI mode. This is the year 2007, we need a GUI mode.


 Like I've said before GFX drivers are the major cause of most of the problems. This is the year 2007, yet stable drivers are NOT OUT! Thats the problem. If you haf a GFX driver problem then what use is a "GUI safe mode"? Situation in OSS is different!

Also haf you ever tried Recovery mode? If not then just boot into it, select selective startup, start whatever services you want then at the end of it login as root (or any user) and type: startx

You haf a "GUI safe mode" since you've allowed only those services to run which you want.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Even if I take Irfanview....that will beat anything Linux has.


 Feature list Sir, feature list... Tell us exactly what features are you missing in the Linux counterparts which a normal user uses on Windows.

Tho, I agree that IrfanView is a very versatile program; apart from Multimedia feature (A/V) gThumb has every feature that IrfanView has (Touch ups: brightness, contrast, colour levels, hue satu, rotations, batch conversion, scaling... the list goes on...!)

So when you make a claim, kindly back it up with some evidence rather than trolling.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Picasa is a god send app on Linux.


You sound as if ACDSee and IrfanView are an integral part of Windows and come bundled with it for free!

Any more Questions? You need any help? We are all here to help you


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

For once, stop laughing & think yourself. Compared to the Windows applications & feature, does linux stands a chance anywhere? It is hardly a threat to Windows.

An OS is as good as the apps it has, so far Linux is inferior to Windows in this context. Even the free apps for Windows are better then Linux in most cases.


----------



## vish786 (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> For once, stop laughing & think yourself. Compared to the Windows applications & feature, does linux stands a chance anywhere? It is hardly a threat to Windows.
> 
> An OS is as good as the apps it has, so far Linux is inferior to Windows in this context. Even the free apps for Windows are better then Linux in most cases.


are we here to help you in running Linux or comparing lin & win.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Like I've said before GFX drivers are the major cause of most of the problems. This is the year 2007, yet stable drivers are NOT OUT! Thats the problem. If you haf a GFX driver problem then what use is a "GUI safe mode"? Situation in OSS is different!


 
If u r comparing it to Windows Vista's case, then in safe mode Vista uses "VGA Compatible graphics adapter" driver by which 99.9099999% graphics card boot in safe mode from where u can uninstall the troublesome driver.


> Also haf you ever tried Recovery mode?


 
Sometimes Linux Mint hangs, & I press alt+ctrl+F1, & I get a DOS screen. I only know one command here which helps me, sudo reboot. If I log out, it logs me out in DOS mode, & typing startx says "another instance is already running"

But tell me about this more plz.




> Feature list Sir, feature list... Tell us exactly what features are you missing in the Linux counterparts which a normal user uses on Windows.


 
Define normal user plz. I will post the feature list i m missing in Linux tomorrow

Just for the record, I m using Ext2FS driver for Windows to browser my Linux partition.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> For once, stop laughing & think yourself. Compared to the Windows applications & feature, does linux stands a chance anywhere? It is hardly a threat to Windows.
> 
> An OS is as good as the apps it has, so far Linux is inferior to Windows in this context. Even the free apps for Windows are better then Linux in most cases.


 I'm still waiting for that "feature list" which Linux apps miss which a "normal user" would need.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If u r comparing it to Windows Vista's case, then in safe mode Vista uses "VGA Compatible graphics adapter" driver by which 99.9099999% graphics card boot in safe mode from where u can uninstall the troublesome driver.


 Even Linux has the VESA driver which works with most of the GFX cards. But again its works with "most" can't say 100%. Hence to be on the safer side the "GUI safe mode" doesn't come up by default. You hafta manually start it. Jus coz windows has a "gui" which loads by default doesn't mean all OS' should haf a GUI enabled safe mode by default. Safe mode in Linux gives you more control over your system and there are no doubts about that!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Sometimes Linux Mint hangs, & I press alt+ctrl+F1, & I get a DOS screen. I only know one command here which helps me, sudo reboot. If I log out, it logs me out in DOS mode, & typing startx says "another instance is already running"


 When it "hangs" (I dunno why it ever should, plz give more details) in GUI then just press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace. More details would help in tracing the cause of this problem.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Define normal user plz. I will post the feature list i m missing in Linux tomorrow


 Tho the definition would vary, a normal user, broadly would wanna see his photos, organise them, import them, convert them across formats, touch them up (brightness, hue, rotation, scale etc.). I can't think of any other feature which I need from a Photo management software.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I m using Ext2FS driver for Windows to browser my Linux partition


 Oh thats great!  I'm expecting a question from you regarding a corrupt Linux partition soon 

Yes Sir, any more questions? We'll help you. Don't hesitate to ask


----------



## vish786 (Dec 2, 2007)

gs_saurav said:
			
		

> Sometimes Linux Mint hangs, & I press alt+ctrl+F1, & I get a DOS screen. I only know one command here which helps me, sudo reboot. If I log out, it logs me out in DOS mode, & typing startx says "another instance is already running"
> 
> But tell me about this more plz.


hey bagawan... "another instance is already running" means GUI mode is already running in background press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to GUI mode... why do startx circus... ctrl+alt+backspace is to restart X server the one infra_red said.

for switching back to terminal mode you could use ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 wherein one can simultaneously run 6 sessions of console at same time & randomly switch between them.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

...and if Linux GUI really stuck,then for a reboot,try below sequence:
ALT+s+SysRq,ALT+u+SysRq,ALT+b+SysRq
 ^sync fs buffers ^unmount fs   ^reboot


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 2, 2007)

@Gf
climb all stairs one by one
remember the days when you first used a computer.
your experiance will be like that only or slightly better.
linux is entirely diffrent than windows as you know, and many here have told you many times.
so it will take time to get used to a linux way of doing things.
still  if you don't like, then why waste your time?


Ps: pls stop comparing windows & linux,simple there no end. decide what is good for you & stick to it


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

i wud humbly request all oss members to tell grudgy to re-open the gutsy fight club thread so that this can be continued there  that is whyi made that thread there and all doubted my intentions .... i knew this was coming .... plz request the mods to re-open tht thread


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 2, 2007)

> Well, looks like my age old verdict still stands true. Linux is good but it's not a threat to Windows with such inferior apps & features compared to Windows Counterpart.



Don't you think this is like playing a scratched record. No one gives a rats rear of what you think about Linux ...and that too especially in the Open Source forum. We / I use Linux cause we/I prefer it over Windows. 

I'm reporting this just cause I hope it gets moved into the Fight Club so that you could troll there.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2007)

I think words are wasted here. Whether you want to use linux or not its your choice, that's what linux is all about. I think linux is meant only for people who are ready to use their brain. Its not for lazy people


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i wud humbly request all oss members to tell grudgy to re-open the gutsy fight club thread


No need for that,you scare potential converts by posting your stupid acts of immaturity.


> i knew this was coming ....


You too knew?wow.


> plz request the mods to re-open tht thread


no way man,you guys wull talk bs and won't listen to others.


BTW I still can't stop giggling at gx recompiling kernel.joke of the century.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

^recompiling kernel is not rocket science.when i was a n00b to Linux,i have done that!.especially it is easy in Debian based distros 

and i still does to make the kernel clean.also to enable prescott optimization and other "cool features" hidden


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^maybe but this guy cannot get a simple distro to work properly(or maybe he is just pretending to).whatever but still kernel compilation is not for noobs at all.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Gr8, this morning I booted in Linux Mint & my desktop resolution is automatically 1280X960 & when i set it to 1024X768 again, nothing happens.



> GUI mode is already running in background press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to GUI mode... why do startx circus... ctrl+alt+backspace is to restart X server the one infra_red said.
> 
> for switching back to terminal mode you could use ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 wherein one can simultaneously run 6 sessions of console at same time & randomly switch between them.


Thanx for telling me this. I guess task mager equivalent in Linux is System monitor.

@ Infra

My image management problem is solved by Picasa, I m not looking at any other alternative now.

The library management features of Amarok are strictly good, just like WInamp. How can i automatically search for Tags in amarok via the net like I can in WMP111? Also, I hate the blue icons of amarok, can I somehow change them to tango?

Hey is there something for pidgin which can tell me when a user comes online by a visual notification? Is guification available for LInux

One more thing, Amarok is skipping songs when playing. LIke if one song has compleated playing then before the song is over, 2nd songs starts playing, this isn't cross fading as I have it disabled.

What should I use? ALSA or Pulse Audio


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Gr8, this morning I booted in Linux Mint & my desktop resolution is automatically 1280X960 & when i set it to 1024X768 again, nothing happens.


 You must've surely done something (updated/messed) last nite which has changed the settings. Never even once has it happend to me by itself in the last 6 years, not in Windows not in any distro of Linux.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thanx for telling me this. I guess task mager equivalent in Linux is System monitor.


 Yep, you got it rite dude 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> My image management problem is solved by Picasa, I m not looking at any other alternative now.


 Line pe aa gaya 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The library management features of Amarok are strictly good, just like WInamp. How can i automatically search for Tags in amarok via the net like I can in WMP111? Also, I hate the blue icons of amarok, can I somehow change them to tango?


 I'm not sure bro, as I don't use amaroK. Wait for some amoroK guy to reply. But I'm sure you can change things there.

Pulse audio is still nascent. I'd suggest you stick with ALSA. Its tried, tested and rock solid. Why go thru the hassles of installing it and then configuring it considering the fact that its not as widely accepted as ALSA and who knows it may haf some issues. So wait for sometime till Pulse Audio gets an all clear.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey is there something for pidgin which can tell me when a user comes online by a visual notification? Is guification available for LInux


 Yes. Jus goto Tools > Plugins and Enable the notifications there. I guess its Buddy state notification/Libnotify/DBus or something. Just check out its there but I'm not sure which one as I don't use it.

Btw, hope when you installed pidgin you've also installed the pidgin plugins package.

Any more questions, sir? Feel free to ask anything


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> No need for that,you scare potential converts


 pretty much the same way as oss spreads FUD and gets those converts in the first place


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanx. I m sticking to ALSA

Screenlet problem is solved. Phone Management in Linux so far is pathetic. WIll try instaling My Phone explorer vis WIne.

AMarok is on halt right now....aaaaaaa I hate those blue KDE crystal icons.

Is there a drak black colour theme for Gnome? I tried dark looks but then the mint menu lost all it's colurs.

Can i assign my keyboard's windows key to open Mint menu when prssed...aadat pari hai na


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

what did u to for the screenlets? dont tell me u re-installed them


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Nope, I reinstalled LInux 

Going to study now, no more linux for  a week


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nope, I reinstalled LInux
> 
> Going to study now, no more linux for  a week


as mehul says "windows weenies"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Phone Management in Linux so far is pathetic. WIll try instaling My Phone explorer vis WIne.


From a phone manager I need:

1) Ability to sync contacts
2) Sync messages
3) Sync organizer (calender, tasks etc.)
4) Haf a log of call list

I can't think of any other use of a phone manager. What _features_ do you miss in Wammu thats there in MyPhoneExplorer? 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Is there a drak black colour theme for Gnome?


You can try the UbuntuStudio theme or just browse gnome-look.org. There are hundreds. You'll hafta dig them out, tho.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Can i assign my keyboard's windows key to open Mint menu when prssed...


If you use GNOME (I dunno what DE you use), just goto System > Prefs > Keyboard shortcuts. Click on Actions > Desktop > Show the panel menu and press the Windows key (if its detected) to change the shortcut.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Going to study now, no more linux for  a week


What???  No more questions for a week??


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

> From a phone manager I need:
> 
> 1) Ability to sync contacts
> 2) Sync messages
> ...


 
I tried wammu...now

1) It shows my Phone book but for some reason doesn't show the name of the people as it is stored in my phone. Want me to post a screenshot?

2) Does that....but when try to send a SMS, it refuces to show my phone book or Sim phone book.

3) Didn't try as Linux has no outlook 2007

4) It's there.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not suspecting at you, no need to post screenshots bro! 

1) I'm sure its some setting. It works fine for me.

2) Again, works fine for me. Some kinda setting change I believe

3) You don't need outlook 2007. Wammu has built in calender and to do sync facility (as in myphoneexplorer).

However, if you want that kinda sync then you can sync your phone with evolution. I believe its even possi to sync with Thunderbird (I'd read somewhere), tho I hafn't tried.

4) Yup


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I got the Kubuntu 7.10 CD ISO image with me. Can I burn a CD or mount the CD as a virtual CD in Linux & give it's path to synaptic so that instead of downloading KDE from the net, synaptic would load & install KDE from Kubuntu CD? If yes then how do I do it?

Oh! & Wammu deleted my SMS from my phone today over the cable, don't know why...I had to restore all SMS using MyPhoneExplorer. No more using Phone on LInux, I only want file transfer to work now over bluetooth.

Also, Totem is not playing audio of my 3GP files


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^i guess you can't use livecd/image to install individual packages from it.

1.you can mount this image using gmount.

just :sudo apt-get install gmountiso

2.mount your cd image using it.(it'll be there in applications-->system tools)

3.open synaptic and add your cd to it.(edit-->add cd-rom)

4.select this cd image as source and see if you can find any relavent package.

Time for a reinstall I guess!But trust me gx KDE is pretty buggy and you won't like it much.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

It's KDE 3.5, I guess that is preety stable. I m going to use your way of integrating synaptic & Kubuntu CD

Guess u were right, It still says it needs to download 300 MB. So if LInux screws up for the 4th time, I will install KUbuntu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^dude power up synaptic see all the packages with the image as source.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

I disconnected from the net so that Synaptic won't check online, inserted the CD but still synaptic said it needs to download 200 MB & didn't look at the Kubuntu CD.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I disconnected from the net so that Synaptic won't check online, inserted the CD but still synaptic said it needs to download 200 MB & didn't look at the Kubuntu CD.


have you added the disc to your sources list?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

^^^ I started synaptic, went to Edit->Add CD rom & it auto mounted.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^ I started synaptic, went to Edit->Add CD rom & it auto mounted.


then you should be able to install but if its a desktop cd then i don't think so as the FileSystem is different. I hope you download the alternate cd


also as KDE UI is similar to windows it appeals more to windows users than Gnome, but Gnome has its own Fans


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> then you should be able to install but if its a desktop cd then i don't think so as the FileSystem is different. I hope you download the alternate cd


 
GRRRRRR...why u didn't tell this to me before. I downloaded 700 MB Kubuntu desktop CD, I could have downloaded Linux Mint KDE edition isntead.

i m sticking to Gnome as long as it doesn't crashes.

Hey guys, tell me how to increse the performance of my Linux Desktop like kernel switches, swap reduction etc. The speed right now is same as Vista

Now another problem. Every time i boot into Linux, my desktop resolution is automatically set at 1280X960, I need to change it, log out & relogin for it to work at 1024X768


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

Make sure ur easy with permissions,user management etc before compiling a kernel.
U have to apt-get install linux-source-2.6.23(latest) or available option.then have to extract source in /usr/src/ dir.then for old kernels we have to make a symlink called linux as /usr/src/linux for /usr/src/linux-version.for new kernels this is not a must.
for "special features" u have to recompile a kernel from source.u can select the processor optimization,CFS,RAM,sound,graphics and many other things.also removing unwanted drivers hence making the kernel lean and clean.make-kpkg in Debian/Ubuntu makes it further more easier.head to 
*howtoforge.com for kernel compiling methods and in Ubuntu,choose the debian way of kernel compiling.with a custom kernel ur system will be faster.and with desktop performance enhancement patches applied to kernel source for eg like from Con Kolivas(upto 2.6.22) and others u will get very fast booting.also compiling each software for ur arch doesnot yield any big changes(like in Gentoo),kernel recompiled=easy. 

for resltn,did u try in system>prefrncs>screenresolution?fix it with ur resolution.and if it doesnt work edit as "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and go to section "Screen" and remove unwanted resolutions.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

Will try compiling the kernel using some tutorials on the net.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> for resltn,did u try in system>prefrncs>screenresolution?fix it with ur resolution.and if it doesnt work edit as "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and go to section "Screen" and remove unwanted resolutions.


 
My resolution is detected, just that everytime i boot it's automatically set to 1280X960 & I have to go & change in graphics settings & change to 1024X768 & then relogin


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^that's why remove every other resolution except 1024x768 in the section screen in xorg.conf.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

1 more thing...I just burned a Data DVD of heroes season 2 using GNome baker. I changed the name but still it took "Gnomebaker data" as name, ok fine...this can be accepted but when I tried the DVD in Windows, it had an Autorun Entry  "Install program" Wth....when did I do this? GNome baker took 17 mins to burn 4.3 GB Data without verification.


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 4, 2007)

While GnomeBaker is good - K3B is a far superior CD/DVD burning application. Doesnt require whole of kde to be installed. Just needs kdelibs to be present.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

I saw K3B in Kubuntu Live CD...

Anyway, i m searching for Nero LInux right now


----------



## kalpik (Dec 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Will try compiling the kernel using some tutorials on the net.


*kcheck.sourceforge.net/


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

Well...GNomebaker didn't do it for me, I m using NeroLinux now for 30 days.

I recompiled the kernel using kalpik's method. Took me 3 hrs to download 109 MB, then show KConfig to me from which I selected what to compile or include in kernel , then after recompiling it I had to reinstall ENvy (i used the cache) but the monitor resolution problem is still there...

I didn't find much of speed increse this way. Next up is to tell LInux to use my 1.5 GB RAM & not Swap file, how do I do this?

Vista's method of optimising the OS according to the hardware is better.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 5, 2007)

Monitor resolution is in no way related to the kernel! Google for xorg modelines to set custom resolutions. Also you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

Kalpik

I will post my config file here, & my hardware config too...then u tell me, right now i m on windows so can't do.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^^^
why don't you use this tool, by this you can extract all files under the linux partions, so no need to reboot just for getting config files



> *Explore2fs*
> 
> Explore2fs is a GUI explorer tool for accessing ext2 and ext3 filesystems. It runs under all versions of Windows and can read almost any ext2 and ext3 filesystem.



Home Page |  Download(380kb)



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> GRRRRRR...why u didn't tell this to me before. I downloaded 700 MB Kubuntu desktop CD, I could have downloaded Linux Mint KDE edition isntead.


 well you must have asked it, also to install KDE apps just some odd kdelibs are needed there is no need to install kde as whole, also multiple Desktop envirments can be used on a same install


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

Attached is my xorg.conf file in txt format


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

I've edited the xorg.conf file for you. Just backup your old file and replace it with this file. I haf no idea what refresh rate your monitor uses so i've retained all of them. You may need to edit the file if you don't require all of them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

My monitor in WIndows properly supports 1024x768 @ 85 Hz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't see any 85Hz entry in there. Anyways, just backup and try that file. See if it works.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

This time it rebooted fine but now another problem, where is all my HD space? Last night before compiling the kernel I had 3.4 GB sapce free, now only 600 MB is free


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Just delete /tmp folder as root and see if you can recover the space. What did you download?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This time it rebooted fine but now another problem, where is all my HD space? Last night before compiling the kernel I had 3.4 GB sapce free, now only 600 MB is free


sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.23*


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.23*



Yippee....got 2.9 GB Back...

Kalpik is teh Penguin


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 5, 2007)

*Off topic :*
Does recompiling the kernel take up HDD space?

Currently am on FC8, and i see a kernel update to 2.6.23.8-63 in Yum Extender. So does installing this kernel update take up HDD space?


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yippee....got 2.9 GB Back...
> 
> Kalpik is teh Penguin


nope, hes hardboiled Tux


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This time it rebooted fine but now another problem, where is all my HD space? Last night before compiling the kernel I had 3.4 GB sapce free, now only 600 MB is free


try this then


```
sudo rm -rf /
```

you will get all space back



warning:Do backup before trying this, this will erase all your data:


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ lol 

Lemme try it


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> try this then
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lol..u wanna drive him recursive ?
The most dangerous command in Ubuntu
spoilers:Do backup before trying this, this will erase all your dat


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

Gr8, on next boot it crashed & refused to boot

I formatted the partition from Windows & merged it with Vista's partition, no more Linux now


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Gr8, on next boot it crashed & refused to boot
> 
> I formatted the partition from Windows & merged it with Vista's partition, no more Linux now



What took u so long ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

> What took u so long ?


My stupidity of believing that Linux might be a good replacement for Vista for day to day usage. It's not.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> My stupidity of believing that Linux might be a good replacement for Vista for day to day usage. It's not.


yeah u are rite 

u should never install linux again till the end of the world, if u dont wanna get disappointed.

natural selection theory will hold right.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yippee....got 2.9 GB Back...
> 
> Kalpik is teh Penguin


Lolz.. you just deleted the kernel sources! (Unless you are using a different version than this)

Edit: Formatted the Linux partition??? Ahaa... So peace reigns at Digit Forums again  And they (all fanboys) lived happily ever after


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Lolz.. you just deleted the kernel sources! (Unless you are using a different version than this)
> 
> Edit: Formatted the Linux partition??? Ahaa... So peace reigns at Digit Forums again  And they (all fanboys) lived happily ever after


And they (all fanboys) lived happily ever after ,in the hobbits ville.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

ahh peace finally.I dunno why doesn't my Ubuntu crash.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^ If it ever crashes.. you know what to do right? The same GX did: sudo rm -rf /!!! Haha... that was the best suggestion!!


----------



## din (Dec 5, 2007)

151 replies, 1,175 views and finally ? Found .. err .. Discovered - thats the rt word - that Linux is not good for day to day life 

Waste of resources of this forum and effort of a very nice groups of OSS guys


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ If it ever crashes.. you know what to do right? The same GX did: sudo rm -rf /!!! Haha... that was the best suggestion!!


the credit goes to me



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> lol..u wanna drive him recursive ?
> The most dangerous command in Ubuntu
> spoilers:Do backup before trying this, this will erase all your dat


there are many more you should be aware of 
read this:*ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=73
and please take care


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> the credit goes to me
> 
> 
> there are many more you should be aware of
> ...



yeah i know em


----------



## kalpik (Dec 5, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> *Lolz.. you just deleted the kernel sources!* (Unless you are using a different version than this)
> 
> Edit: Formatted the Linux partition??? Ahaa... So peace reigns at Digit Forums again  And they (all fanboys) lived happily ever after


Yes, i asked him to do that only! But what's the harm! He still has the headers installed, and that's more than enough until he wants to compile the kernel again. But oh well..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^ Actually Gary's method of recovering the disk space was better!!


----------

